# 1952 Red Panther



## fattyre (Feb 20, 2016)

Finally had a chance to go for a ride my new to me 1952 Panther.  

  I bought this bike off craigslist a few months ago.  It ended up being way nicer than I expected.  Couldn't be happier with the results after a good cleaning, polishing and gentle waxing.  The paint has some major fading from sitting in the sun for a long time.  At first I was a bit bummed about that but now I've come to like it's unique faded color.  It has the typical bent and broken rear carrier but otherwise a really really nice bike. 

 I replaced just a few nuts and bolts, installed new tires and tubes, all new ball bearings, new chain guard decals, chrome seat post, Phantom pedals, repo horn unit and Rocket Ray.  Just need to paint the light and this bike will be set for a while.  I might also install white wall Typhoons at some point too.

Also a big thanks to a few CABE'rs that helped out with this project.

Wes Pinchot for all his help on the Cycle lock and the fenders.

Bob U. on the seat recover.

Rudy Contrrari for the red grips.


Can't wait for spring time so I can ride this bike more!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 20, 2016)

check your serial number on that one?   The metallic was last year 1954 option as well as the "Airflo" Mesinger saddle....
should be a Last year of the Panther line bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2016)

Beautiful ride. I'm thinking about picking up a Blue Panther but this Red has me thinking twice. You say it's a 52, and I'm confused about it having the Opal Red. Could you post the serial number?


----------



## fattyre (Feb 20, 2016)

I thought I had read that those seats were from 54.  Maybe it was swapped at some point?  When I got the bike it also had ladies panther pedals too.

I'll take pics with out the tank, than you'd see how faded the paint really is.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2016)

Interesting. Your SN is a repeat, logged in mid1952 and 10/23 to 10/30/1953 ------- C00001 ------------------ C39165

As far as I know Schwinn did not use the Opal candy colors until 1954 and never used a metallic during the 50's and 60's. Sometime in the 70's they used what they called Flek in the candy colors and it had a very small amount of metal particles they called fleks, but still not a true metallic.


----------



## spoker (Feb 21, 2016)

nice lookin bike,its good to see some tastfully refurbished bikes,that seat was used alotof years onthe panther and also on some of the ballooner jags


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 21, 2016)

oh, no,, this serial set logs in 1957 too:

1952: 05/01 to 05/06 ------- C00001 ------------------ C13323

1953: 10/23 to 10/30 ------- C00001 ------------------ C39165

1957: 03/08 to 03/13 ------- C01161 ------------------- C11912

For the metallic paint, 57 is the most likely target year.


http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB2_Serial.aspx#1952


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> oh, no,, this serial set logs in 1957 too:
> 
> 1952: 05/01 to 05/06 ------- C00001 ------------------ C13323
> 
> ...



'57 wouldn't be skip tooth, and would likely have S7 rims instead of S2


----------



## vincev (Feb 21, 2016)

Dont know what year it is but it sure looks good.NICE!


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 21, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> '57 wouldn't be skip tooth, and would likely have S7 rims instead of S2





The 56 cat does not have this in balloon, nor the 57, yet both years do offer balloon bikes. and the 57 cat is very small, but for an opalescent color, there's not even a hint of it in 52 and 53, which means, the odds are high it's a 57 listed in cat or not.

Alternatively, it may be a 53 but 54 built or painted  date for the frame.


----------



## spoker (Feb 21, 2016)

vince is right dont care what year it is[not buying it] its a nice bie


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 21, 2016)

spoker said:


> vince is right dont care what year it is[not buying it] its a nice bie



Agreed and yet, apparently the OP doesn't know just how nice this color is because, they'll turn gold. ;(


----------



## spoker (Feb 21, 2016)

better keep it outa the sun uless the used some uv when refubished


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 21, 2016)

Potentially, October serial could be, like autos, 1953's Christmas bike or colors are also 1954's models.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 21, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting. Your SN is a repeat, logged in mid1952 and 10/23 to 10/30/1953 ------- C00001 ------------------ C39165
> 
> As far as I know Schwinn did not use the Opal candy colors until 1954 and never used a metallic during the 50's and 60's. Sometime in the 70's they used what they called Flek in the candy colors and it had a very small amount of metal particles they called fleks, but still not a true metallic.






That explains the frame build of end of year 53' for 54 sales date.

Opalescent green, red AND blue in 54' only


----------

